# Pioneer4you IPV6 200w TC Box Mod



## skola (18/5/16)

IPV6 200WATT TC BOX MOD 

*YIHI sx*
Size:88mm*42mm*28mm
Output Power: 10W-200W
Output Joule: 10J-100J/ (120J for Titanium)
Standard Resistance: 0.15ohm-3.0ohm
Joules Mode Resistance: 0.05ohm-1.5ohm
Output Voltage: 1.0V-7.0V
Input Voltage: 6.4V-9.0V
Output Current: 1.0A-45.0A 
Input Current: 1.3A-45.0A 
Temp. limit Centigrade: 100°C-300°C
Temp. limit Fahrenheit: 212°F-572°F
Temp. control with Stainless Steel/ Ni200/ Ti wire/SX PURE /TCR
Firmware upgradable
Dual 18650 battery

*Packaging:*
1*ipv6 body 
1*user manual 
1*gift box

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/5/16)

Hmmm looks interesting. That centre positioning tho.


----------



## VapingSquid (18/5/16)

They really need to get designers on these things. Like, 99% of these things..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (18/5/16)

I think this looks stunning. I had that Encom TNT 80W many moons ago, it had the 510 in the middle and I quite liked it. It makes the mod feel very well balanced when you've got a big heavy tank on it.


----------



## Petrus (18/5/16)

Interesting, but I think I will wait for the SX Mini Q


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

Petrus said:


> Interesting, but I think I will wait for the SX Mini Q



Looks stunning, but $200? Ouch...


----------

